#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > مشکل: با نصب درایور amd 5000 لپ تاپ ،  مدیا پلیر سیاه نمایش میدهد .!!

## rezanurse826

با سلام
در ویندور 8 و 7 ،  برای یک لپ تاپ .
وقتی درایور گرافیک amd 5000 را نصب نمی کنم ، فیلم ها نمایش داده می ود.
ولی وقتی درایور گرافیک را نصب می کنم و یا اینکه ویندوز خودش بروزرسانی می کند ، نمایشگر media player , potplayer , media player تصویر سیاه دارند ولی صدا دارند .
جالبه وقتی با vlc نگاه می کنم ،  مشکلی ندارد و براحتی فیلمها را نمایش می دهد .
تنظیماتی  در درایور amd وجود دارد که بتوانم صفحه media player را نشان بدهد .؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hamedcrazy

اخرین نسخه درایور گرافیکتون رو با توجه به مدل از سایت amd دانلود کنید 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jaxtor

> با سلام
> در ویندور 8 و 7 ،  برای یک لپ تاپ .
> وقتی درایور گرافیک amd 5000 را نصب نمی کنم ، فیلم ها نمایش داده می ود.
> ولی وقتی درایور گرافیک را نصب می کنم و یا اینکه ویندوز خودش بروزرسانی می کند ، نمایشگر media player , potplayer , media player تصویر سیاه دارند ولی صدا دارند .
> جالبه وقتی با vlc نگاه می کنم ،  مشکلی ندارد و براحتی فیلمها را نمایش می دهد .
> تنظیماتی  در درایور amd وجود دارد که بتوانم صفحه media player را نشان بدهد .؟






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*hadi.mrv*,*ramintkh*,*rezanurse826*,*reza_rojin*

----------


## reza_rojin

نسخه آخر کدک پک را نصب کنید

----------

